# New to Agility and Brody is doing great!!



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Brody and I started taking Agility classes a few months ago and I can honestly say its the best decision I've ever made for us. He LOVES it! Our first class was a disaster, he was distracted and not very interested in working with me but now after our 9th session the instructor said she's very impressed with his focus and that's he's the most enthusiastic GSD she's ever has in class! It's such an amazing feeling to be truly connecting and communicating with your dog. We're definitely going to continue. Maybe we won't get to competition level but who cares right? Our bond is getting much stronger from just having fun and I couldnt be happier!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

This makes me SO happy to read! Rivers and I are starting agility classes in the summer and we are very excited! And this just made me even more excited! Thank you!
Congratulations on your growing bond and your talented GSD!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Big thumbs up to you & Brody!!!

I love training classes there is so much we can do with our GSD, I love the _partnership_ that comes from the bond of working together


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How old is Brody?


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

llombardo said:


> How old is Brody?


He's 15 months.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

That's around the age we started our first agility class. I wanted to make sure we were being careful & not putting too much stress on his joints. I think 12 months + is good.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine is 6.5 months and she does the small stuff like the tire, a jump that is about 4 inches and a tunnel. They don't allow dogs to start a real agility class until they are about a year. I can't wait, the trainer now calls my dog a bullet She sees the agility stuff go up and she waits at the line barking and lunging to go..we don't even have to run it with her, she just goes. I'm more worried about me having to run the whole course


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

GOOD JOB! you've know been officially bitten by the agility bug) Have fun and go for it)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Keep having fun and try to get PICTURES and videos! So fun to watch, share and see how fast our pups improve!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

That's awesome!! Bonding time is great for you both. I'm glad ya'll are having a blast. Love to see some pictures.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

jennyp said:


> It's such an amazing feeling to be truly connecting and communicating with your dog. ... Our bond is getting much stronger from just having fun and I couldnt be happier!


In my opinion, there are few sports that allow you to accomplish this like agility does. I think it is accomplished because BOTH of you are required to do a job _together_ which is different than a lot of sports. This is without question the main reason that I love agility so much. Nothing like being on a split-second, same page, communication base with your dog and the bond established from such. Keep it up!


----------

